# TTC #2 Less Than 12 Months After #1



## lemely

Hi Ladies :wave: is anyone else TTC#2 very soon after #1. Just started this month as LO is 9 weeks. It took us over 4 years to conceive him so trying to take full advantage of the increased fertility after birth. I know its going to be tough but I really want him to have a sibling that is a similar age :) looking for buddies going on a similar journey because I know its going to be tough and people are going to judge :winkwink:


----------



## Jannah K

Hi lemely
We are starting this month too. My son is 8mos and I would love to have a sibling for him plus I'm turning 35 so I feel like clock ticking. It took me year to conceive.
I m cd5 of my first period since my son. Ll start ttc from this weekend. I won't be using opks etc just gona go with flow:)


----------



## Nessa920

I completely understand my DS just turned 10 months, and we're really hoping to give him a sibling that he can be close in age with. He is our only child as of now, and we tried for over 2 years before we were finally blessed with him. I completely understand the fertility struggles, and I only wish you the best.


----------



## Jannah K

Goodluck nessa..
Are you trying for baby#2?
I am just waiting for o..it can happen anyway since I just stopped breastfeeding and had 1 cycle..not too sure wat to expect...


----------



## lemely

Hi jannah and nessa, sorry late reply didnt get any notification that i had responses :wacko: im breastfeeding but my lb has silent reflux so i have to give him special formula and gaviscon as well so cut down my feeds to twice a day, hoping it will help. Ive just O'd today so fingers crossed. Last month was dissapointin was soo hard to find myself poas again and that rubbish feeling when it was a BFN.


----------



## Jannah K

Hi lemely
Good luck
I am 1 week from af...I dunt temp.or opk so hoping I oed when I thought I did 
Keep.posted


----------



## lemely

Ooh fingers crossed, i use opks but ive o'd really late this time, on cd 27 and my cycle is usual only 28 days so im hoping my lp isnt going to be too short. When are you going to test? Xx


----------



## Jannah K

Hi lemely
I just tested bfn...my skin has been breaking out since o pain...I used to have such beautiful skin before that...that made me test ...I think I m 4 days from af but I stopped bf last mth so anythinf xan happen...I don't think I oed when I thought I did...we haven't had a chance to bd since after the assumed fertile window...I trained my first one to sleep in nursery but usually my oh or i.end up bringing him to bed...plus oh likes to sleep late n doesn't sleep.much whereas I need my 8hrs...I dread dtd phase as timing stresses oh out n me too coz I have to work ard him and his mood...I know there are some men who ll dtd daily but my oh isn't into it...I think it has to do with my weight gain so I m working out hoping to get in shape...we have been married 5yrs and dtd can become a chore when trying for baby ...it is hardly coz we are in a mood...my oh has diabetes too...I also think men have their own wiring...they say they want a baby but are lazy to put efforts and the pressure falls on woman...I m.turning 35 in august and really would like to conceieve before than...


----------



## lemely

I know what you mean jannah ive been married 5 years too and whilst i was pregnant my oh wasnt intertested in dtd at all, its been difficult to encourage him at the right times and with the lo I have to slot it between his naps :wacko: ive been getting into a routine of getting Lo back to sleep at 7am so i have an half hour slot before oh goes to work but its difficult. :winkwink:


----------



## Jannah K

..my oh is tired at night or cuddling with our son. ..in the morning, he is either trying to sleep or say he has work...after work usually laptop n tv...I have yet to find the secret to turn him on...some pPl say not to tell then it's fertile time aND just get them in mood...I have tried that...doesn't work...I even tell him few days before that fertile window is coming to dtd atleast 2 times during that. ..that becomes very stressful too...I m thinking instead of pushing him, let my next few cycles give me a pattern so I can work ard it and make sure my son is in crib and I keep oh happy n pampered...rt now it is just hit or miss...
Gluck#!


----------



## Jannah K

Good think is your lo is young and they sleep alot...
My dh didn't want to dtd during pregnancy either
In fact we resume, when our son got 7months!!!
I think he got turned off by my weight gain....


----------



## lemely

Yea my husband just didnt like those pregnancy curves :winkwink: AF got me today im really down about it was hopimg it would be easier this time :cry:


----------



## Jannah K

I m sorry to hear that luv
Let's hope cycle 2 will do the bfp...
I m done periods today now waiting to o but I won't opk ...my baby has been sick sinow new yr eve n has been sleeping with us..I tried putting him in crib but he doesn't want it..just very clingy...haven't bd since last o!.


----------



## lamago

Can I join ur group? I have a 10 month old and have been trying for #2 for 5 months. We conceived our son through IUI after almost 2 years of fertility treatments. Hoping it goes smother this time but I'm 38 so don't want to waste any time. Just got referred to specialist.

Last cycle I was 5 days late, thought for,sure it had happened but no....it's still a bummer getting this AFs. I totally get it lemely.


----------



## lemely

Welcome Lamago :wave: hopefully the clingy phase will pass with your lo jannah. Im going to try agnus castus this month because i think it might be that my hormones are still out of whack giving me a slightly shorter lp fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Jannah K

Welcome lamago!
I m sorry to disappear lemely 
I started school on Friday and I am already week behind. ..I m also looking into starting to work
I don't want to stop reaching my goals in life coz of ttc which I did first time around...
Other than that according to my app, I am 4 days from my fertile window...I m going to just bd when oh n I m in mood and our son is not stressing us out...I just don't wanna be crazy like my last cycle...
I also picked up reading n workout and started club at my home....
I hope I can motivate other women here who are struggling with ttc and hope that they continue succeed in all phases of life not just motherhood :)


----------



## Jannah K

After being sick for 10 days and our son cosleeping with us. ..he is giving me very hard time sleeping in crib which I need him to so I can sleep and bd lol...plus I study when he goes to bed....it requires alot if discipline..I m constantly fighting with oh as he continues his old routines while I m trying to do old stuff by just trial n error


----------



## Fellowes79

Can I join? Ttc #2 and DD is almost 10 months. CD18. Feel totally lost about timing! Ha


----------



## Jannah K

Welcome fellowes!!
I m trying #2 cycle 2...my dd is 9mos...I m on cd14...


----------



## lemely

Hey everyone, hows it going? Im on cd 20 think i O'd on cd 18. Rang out of opk's so just been relying on my ferning microscope but its first cycle using it. Opk's should arrive monday but think im going to stick with instinct and not do any more poas till nxt cycle. Planning a nice romantic holiday to wales next month (although we will have Eli with us) so guna just try and chill a bit. When u due to test Jannah?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi lemely
Welcome to tww...
Af due Feb 3 so going to wait around before I test..
I didn't have ewcm this cycle ..last cycle I was pouring...I hope I did ovulate but I don't use opk. ..I conceived my son when opk was giving me conflicting results. ..
I have been trying to bd once or twice every wkd as it gives 5 day window for the wk...
we are hoping to have a girl. ..let's see:)
Yday I had nausea, metalic taste, n pinching on left side. ..I wasn't sure if it's ovulation or implantation lol so we bd again today just incase...


----------



## lemely

Ooh fingers crossed jannah, ive just had a second batch of ewcm today so 
confused :confused: but OH has the flu arghhhh, ive drugged him up :winkwink: and will see if hes any better later. We would really like another boy


----------



## Jannah K

Lemely
That's how I was last cycle. .too.much ewcm...n this cycle nothing....
I hope u can.bd one more time just incase your body still trying to o...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Hey ladies may I join? :)

LO is 9 months in 2 days and ttc right after af leaves :)


----------



## lemely

Welcome Rainbow Baby :wave:

With you saying about OPKs Jannah, i remeber that when I finally concieved last time was a month when i ran out of OPKs halfway through amd was convonced Id missed O :dust:


----------



## Jannah K

Welcome rainbow...my baby is turning 10mos in a week..this is my 2nd cycle ttc#2
lemely..I think best is to listen to your body...
More ewcm, cills, twinges, cramps, muscle aches if I get any of these, I like to get bd done as some test your body is gearing to o n doesn't
How is your baby doing?


----------



## lemely

Yea i think your right Jannah, my goodness Eli has been a horror. All our good sleeping habits have gone out the window last 2 days. Its like having a newborn again :wacko: people krep saying its the 4 month sleep regression. Hows yours?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you both ladies! Fx for you all :)


----------



## Jannah K

Lemely
Mine is a horror too
I started sleep training at 3 mos and now almost 10mos he is back to cosleeping...he wakes up too many times in his room but if he sleeps with me he sleeps thru...if he sleeps at 9..he treats it as a nap n wakes up at 10 wide awake...I m working on his morning wakeup time n naps...oh is like I m doing horrible job at this...it's funny how they comment on everything but when they are home they are on TV n laptop. ..n than they want to.keep remaining priority after baby too. .it feels like I have 2 babies both fussy lol


----------



## Jannah K

Rainbow: did you finish af? How is your little one with sleep? ?


----------



## lemely

I have exactly the same thing!! He wakes up at 10 like hes had a nap and wont go back down til at least 1am :doh: just started keeping him awake from 3pm so hes knackered by 8pm worked the last few nights :thumbup: he then wakes at 5am which i can deal with after some sleep :winkwink:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Jannah K said:


> Rainbow: did you finish af? How is your little one with sleep? ?

Nope still waiting for her to come, I think af will be here by Friday-Sunday. So hard tracking them now. And horrible! Lol he use to sleep through night until recently where he wakes up in the middle of the night and will not go back to sleep :dohh: 

Hopefully this is a just phase lol


----------



## Jannah K

Lemely
I kept ryan up.after 3 too today by 9 he was sleepy so I gave him bath n milk n he slept but offcourse in sleep he turns n look for MamA in crib n IF I n not there he cries for paci...by 10:30 I brought him to my bed as I was afraid he ll become wide awake if he keeps waking up..lol this morning I woke him up at 8am too ..he had one nap around 10am n one nap at 2:30pm 30min each...I also gave him 4meals and 4 bottles in 24hrs so he won't wake up for food...I ll let u know how it goes...it's tough to have this routine on wkd!!
I m due af Feb 3 week from u..u ll be finishing your af aND I might be starting...no pregnancy signs yet beside feeling slight nausea at night n first thing in morning...didn't have it before ....


----------



## lemely

Im sure it will be just a phase rainbowbaby, i cant go on forever (thats I tell myself :winkwink: )

Fingers crossed for you Jannah, according to FF if I have a proper LP then AF is due 3rd of feb, so holding out to POAS till 4th. Had light cramps today maybe implantation? 
:dust: to us all


----------



## RainbowBaby13

FX for you both! I just started AF today and should be over by the 4th 

-lemely haha thanks girl


----------



## Jannah K

Lemely I m due Feb 3 too lol...
Rainbow once u r dun af on 4th...that's when lemely n I m testing :)
Good luck!!!
My son got his hepB.vaccination yday and now he got fever...was up till 1am all restless...poor baby! !


----------



## lemely

Ahhh vaccinations!!! Weve got one on the 4th hoping ill get a positive when i test that morning and it will get me through :winkwink: He has silent reflux which is under control mainly but injections always flare it up and give me 4-5 days of hell :cry:


----------



## Jannah K

Hi lemely
How is it going?
Any symptoms?
Af 4 days away!


----------



## lemely

Yes!! Trying not to get too exited but cervix is high and closed which is how I guessed I was pregnant last time as it usually stays low until night before AF. Unless the witch is going to get me tomorrow :shrug: also really grouchy lol and loads of cm. Have you had anything? 

Trying so hard not to test early. :winkwink:


----------



## Jannah K

Oh that sounds promising!
I have nausea, sensitive breast, and upset stomach today
...but last time when I got preggo, my only symptom was feeling tired 
Trying to hang ard till wed


----------



## Jannah K

Girls
I have horrible nausea since noon today...I thought it's coz I m hungry or dehydrated n I have over ate today but still nausea..10 dpo today!


----------



## lemely

I hope they are all positive signs for you Jannah, cant believe we are both testing same day. I had cramps 5dpo so hoping that was implantation :thumbup:


----------



## lucy_smith

Can I join you ladies ?? 
I have a 4 month old and currently ttc /ntnp! Had my first period and think I'm due af in 11 days ! :) 
Got my fingers crossed for your bfps!


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy
Welcome!!! Did it take u long to conceieve #1? Good luck
I m testing in 3 days if AF doesn't show up:)


----------



## lucy_smith

It took 2 years of ntnp before our little girl came along! So definantly don't want to take that long again! 
I have endometriosis which is why I'm wanting to try again so soon, we haven't used any form of contraception since our lo was born, but was breastfeeding which is why I've only had 1 period so far. 

Hoping ttc number 2 is easier! 

Got my fingers crossed for you testing! 

What are yos doing to pass the time and keep your selves occupied whilst in the tww?


----------



## lemely

Hi Lucy :waves: your lo is same age as mine! 
Are you still breast feeding?
So many people have thought I'm mad for TTC so early after 1st but really got to take advantage of that fertile window :winkwink: 
I'm am absolutely going out of my mind this 2ww :wacko: taking sooo long.


----------



## lucy_smith

Hi lemely! 
It nice to know that I'm not the only crazy one! Haha 
Any reason for trying so soon?
How long did it take to try for your first? 
I breastfed for 3 months but I gave up as I had a grumpy baby 24/7 and couldn't hack it. Thinking back though now I don't think I was producing enough milk for her which was the problem. 
Are you breastfeeding?


----------



## lemely

I took us 5 years to concieve Eli and I always wanted him to have a sibling quite close in age so preparing for it to take another 5 years :winkwink: we went for all the tests etc and my husband had extremely good swimmers so it was just signed off as unexplained infertility.
this is our 3rd cycle ttc #2, I was breastfeeding up to 3 months but had to stop as he had silent reflux so i just couldnt force my milk on him when he could have medicated milk that wouldnt cause him to scream in pain for hours. We carried on night feeds though for quite a while but this is my first cycle where i havent been feeding.


----------



## Jannah K

I think having a baby already helps to.keep mind occupied...if u have conceieved once, you will conceieve again...
I try not to go crazy as with first one I kept going crazy over it and at the end it happened when I stopped worrying abt it:)


----------



## Jannah K

I breast fed till.8mos but I wanted to try baby2 plus ds wasn't sleeping well as he wanted my breast all night...anyways I stopped night feeding by introducing formula and since he was on solid, he hardly wanted to breast fed maybe 2 times daily...so I weaned that one off and got my periods back...this is my 2nd cycle ttc so not sure if I m ovulating yet etc...ds turns 10mos this week


----------



## lucy_smith

Are you charting or anything? I wanted to but bf just wants to take the it will happen when it happens approach! 
Just think now you have stopped breastfeeding chances of conceive if have gone up! That's what I'm thinking! :)


----------



## Jannah K

Nausea and upset tummy continues. .upset tummy only when I drink milk or eat dairy...that's what was my first sign last pregnancy too...but it could be also period coming early..
Also metallic taste in mouth never had that before. ..taste of blood...hmmm...I don't know:$
Not charting, no opk just listening to my body and going by previous o dates...let's see


----------



## lemely

Oooh looking good Jannah :dust:

I'm using OPKs and ferning microscope. Going to run both for 1 more month then move exclusively to ferning.


----------



## lucy_smith

lemely said:


> Oooh looking good Jannah :dust:
> 
> I'm using OPKs and ferning microscope. Going to run both for 1 more month then move exclusively to ferning.

Can I ask, what is ferning? Not heared of this before!


----------



## lemely

Im using the maybe baby ferning microscope.

In short u put your saliva on this little lens every morning before you eat or drink and leave it to dry. If it looks like pebbles or a cobbled road effect then it means you are not fertile and as you move towards ovulation you will see fern like structures appearing until just before you ovulate you have massive ferns that cover the whole lens. 

The reason it ferns is because of the increased sodium in your saliva which is closely linked to the oestrogen. So because your oestrogen peaks before you ovulate you can tell. 

Its quite interesting, and a bit nicer than peeing on sticks :winkwink: my oh finds it really interesting too and likes to see whats going on each day.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Oh wow!! That's pretty cool lol. Where did you find that at if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lemely

Weirdly my OH is a window cleaner and one of his customers who has triplets told him about it &#9786;


----------



## Jannah K

I luv this microscope idea..I m a scientist by profession..I should get one if I dunt conceive this cycle 
Woke up this morning feeling cramps n as if af on its way...still upset tummy...very grouchy!!...I still have 2 days to af but who knows maybe it is coming early this time...
Oh doesn't want me to test ..he is like if no af this week just goto dr why waste money when u r gona pay dr anyways...hmmm let's see!!


----------



## lemely

Here ladies is my sample from this morning. You can see slight ferning meaning my oestrogen is building which is a good sign as it has to drop for AF

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/michelle_baker3/image_zpspflsfpi4.jpeg


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Oh nice!! Lol

And that's awesome!! I definitely want to try that if I don't conceive this month


----------



## Jannah K

Lemely this is so cool!!
Any symptoms yet?
No.spotting or af yet...although this morning it felt like it ll come any minute...
Next 48h r crucial lol


----------



## lemely

Ahh youre so right jannah next 48 hours is sooo tense. Feel like she is going to come any minute. 

No symptoms really and my ferns have got less this morning which is a bad sign :cry:

Did a test this morning and BFN. But if I implanted when I had mild cramping on 5dpo then By the rules of doubling my HCG would only be 8miu max so not out of luck yet.


----------



## Jannah K

U r in it until no af luv
No af here yet..I keep going to washroom to check ...usually I start spotting cd14 which is today...
Woke up from a leg cramp....how long are your cycles usually ? Mine are on avg 35 days...
Where r u located? I m in Chicago,IL


----------



## Jannah K

I m out girls af started this morning full blown...off to cycle#3


----------



## lemely

Ohhhh nooo Jannah :cry: I'm in the UK.
It feels like AF will come any minute eeeek


----------



## Jannah K

How long are your cycles usually??
You are in it until af...babu dust to you!!


----------



## lemely

They vary between 28-35. I have a short lp though so im lucky if I get to 9dpo so pleased even if AF comes tomorrow that ive made it to 12dpo. Ive been using agnus castus this month and evening primrose to try and increase my lp so seems to have worked :thumbup:


----------



## Jannah K

My cycles are usually 35 days long with lp 14 or 15 days..
This past cycle I had no ewcm so I m going to drink alot of water this cycle and preseed..
So if I m having periods every 35 days, does it mean I must be ovulating ?
I wanted to.try for girl we stopped bd 3 days prior to o day...my oh family has 5 boys and each one have only boys so less likely to have a girl but no harm trying lol


----------



## lemely

I think if your having periods you must be ovulating. You should try ferning its interesting if nothing else :winkwink: 
Evening primrose oil is meant to help ewcm u take 2 capsules a day up till youv.e O'd then stop till AF shows. I had loads of ewcm this month :blush:

We really want another boy so trying to bd within a day. Fingers crossed for us both that it happens soon.


----------



## Jannah K

How many MG is that? I m going to try to get some tomorrow 
I was looking for microscope not sure if I can get it in states
How is your ferning today? when r u testing??


----------



## lemely

Its 4am here and I POAS and i think i can see the faintest ever line. Ive given myself a headache squinting at it with my morning eyes :blush: tried to take a pic but nothing came out clear enough. 
Ill have a look at mg once Eli is up om pretty sure its 500mg but the capsules are in his room. 
Trying not to get too exited really got my fingers crossed that this is the month. Would be nice not to face the thought of years of ttc again.


----------



## Jannah K

OmG
When r u retesting? ??
Do ferning thing again..does that confirm too??
I m so oo excited and can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## lemely

Ive got loads of little ferns :thumbup: going to retest tomorrow morning because it is soooo faint if its even there.
I think they sell the 'fertile focus' microscope is the US found this one on amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Fairhaven-He...p/B000S2O1CI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

And just checked it was 500mg of evening primrose twice a day. I just got mine from the supermarket for £1 for 50 :winkwink: must use them up to O day :thumbup:


----------



## lucy_smith

So sorry Jannah! Got my fingers crossed for your next cycle! 
Hoping it is a bfp for you lemely!
Currently not feeling any different, can't believe I've got a whole week to wait yet!!


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck lucy!!!
Lemeley...this sounds promising!!! 
I m having the heaviest period ever...couldn't sleep all night plus ds was all over me ...need to be out all day might just skip it as I can't carry ds with me pouring (sorry tmi)


----------



## lemely

Ah Jannah i know its tough I struggle to find the energy and my lb isnt monile yet :winkwink: 

I just went out and bought frer for tomorrow morning. Its taking all my will power not to do it now :blush:


----------



## Jannah K

Lemely...luckily u r 6hrs ahead. ..I m anxiously waiting :)
I m about to step out to get evening primrose oil and pads....hopefully after this I dunt have to buy pads again lol


----------



## Jannah K

Did u test????


----------



## RainbowBaby13

goodluck ladies! sorry Jannah about af xx

still waiting on af to end. As soon as I think my cycles are somewhat coming down and somewhat regulating itself, I end having some weird cycle. Probaly wont be able to bd this cycle either. So hopefully looking at a april bfp :)


----------



## Jannah K

Hi rainbow
How long does your period last?
Mine is 7days. ..cd3 today and than long wait to o..thinking to get microscope to save some guess work lol...


----------



## lucy_smith

Keep us posted lemely! Can't wait for your results! 

How are your ohs with all of this tracking your cycles stuff? I'm desperate to order a clear blue fertility monitor but my oh is too much of a it will happen when it happens kind of guy! :/


----------



## Jannah K

Lucy
My oh is sameway....first baby I wasted alot if opks, took clomid, medical tests...nothing worked and to be honest when I gave up and stopped timing, it happened...
That's y I m trying to do whenever I feel my body us gearing...having ewcm will help...I started evening primrose tonight so hopefully that will help...
I find it hard to get oh to cooperate. ..he says it will happen when it's meant to me not realizing there is only a short window and it doesn't match his timing lol


QUOTE=lucy_smith;36872460]Keep us posted lemely! Can't wait for your results! 

How are your ohs with all of this tracking your cycles stuff? I'm desperate to order a clear blue fertility monitor but my oh is too much of a it will happen when it happens kind of guy! :/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jannah K

Lemely 
Does evening primrose shift your o?or shorten your cycle?


----------



## lemely

Morning ladies,

Tested this morning and BFN on FRER :cry: but I didnt get my BFP til 17dpo with my 1st. Still no AF at least.

My OH wasnt interested in tracking till I started ferning, I think because its a bit more of a man thing looking through a microscope :winkwink: makes him feel involved.

I think its the agnus castus thats given me a longer LP and a sooner O this month. Think the primrose oil is just meant to help CM.


----------



## lemely

Im beggining to womder looking back at my chart if O was later because do you remember me saying I had loads of EWCM about 3 days after O? Looking at my chart too I had full ferning which I had just assumed was my secondary Oestrogen surge after O. Hmmm that would make me 10dpo max. Just waiting for my saliva to dry for this mornings fern sample :winkwink:


----------



## lemely

Well just looked at my microscope and look at that ferning ladies :dance: im getting a little bit too exited. 

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/michelle_baker3/image_zpsmuvpcnbb.jpeg


----------



## Jannah K

I m so hopeful for u...great ferning. ...
I think u o ed later...yay to no af...
I m cd3 today n feel like o is so far....
Do you temp too??


----------



## Jannah K

Lemeley
Did you have probs using ferning microscope? I see reviews where it broke down after one use, bulb burning, battery dying...
How has your experience been??


----------



## lemely

I dont temp because I can be up all hours with LO so dont think my results would be very accurate.
Ive had no trouble with mine but I did read that maybebaby was better but I dont think you can get them in the US and they cost £40 which is quite a lot of money (but when I think of all the opk's ive used.) also just read about people using them to predict labour because oestrogen rises before labour.


----------



## Jannah K

I got myself some more pre seed, some opks, evening primrose, and got thermometer. ..
Let's see how this cycle goes ...I just want to confirm when and if I o...


----------



## lemely

Fingers crossed Jannah, 

Another BFN this morning. I wish I still had ICs left.

Still loads of ferning and no AF. 
Going to go get some £1 tests from asda today so at least I can test at will :winkwink:


----------



## Jannah K

How many dpo days r u lemely? 
The hanging part is the toughest?
Do you feel ok? 
Hopefully bfp shows up soon! !!


----------



## lemely

Im either 14dpo or 11ish :shrug:

Im feeling really tired and spots on my shoulders which i had all through pregnancy before. My cervix is really high as well.

Just bought a bunch of tests from asda so we will see :thumbup:


----------



## lucy_smith

Got my fingers crossed lemely! ! 
Keep us posted with your test updates! 

My cycles used to be 28-30 days with a rare 32 
On day 24! 
Really am far too impatient! !


----------



## Jannah K

When do u plan to test lucy?
Good luck lemely. ..sounds promising!!

I m onto cd5.....let's see:)


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm hoping to hold out for another 5 days, so Thursday if af doesn't appear, I onlyhave 2 tests and I can't but then near where I live so would need to order more online 

5 days seems so long away!


----------



## lemely

Fingers crossed Lucy :dust:

Tested again this morning BFN :cry:, not going to test till monday now.

Going to he zoo today with OH and Eli. Perfect distraction.


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls 
I m little worried
Yday before I went to shower I took out bra and nipple cover...to my surprise, my one nipple was red and as well as aerole...I took bath, touched etc no.pain ...just skin peeling...the other one started too this AM...I put the lanolin cream n took off bra to let them breath...
I guess my question is ..is this how dark colored nipples aerole from pregnancy get back to red/pink or is this infection (no pain)...I m freaking out...
I started evening primrose 2 days ago....


----------



## lemely

Im sorry jannah i have no idea my boobs didnt change at all during pregnacncy except get a size smaller lol.

I looked at the microscooe before leaving for the zoo and knew it was over :cry: and as expected AF caught me when I got home.
It was nice to be prepared though. Im going to take a picture each cycle day and upload them to photobucket so I can see progression and anyone else might find it helpful :thumbup:

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/michelle_baker3/Ferning%20microscope/image_zpscxrm4mz6.jpeg


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Jannah k- do you breastfeed? Maybe it's mastitis?
Lemely- I'm sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm sorry lemely! 
That would be good if you could post your microscope pictures! Realy thinking of buying one! Where can you get one? Can you buy one from a shop? Or only online? 

Honest opinion here ladies! If I track my cycles without bf knowing, does that make me a bad person? He is just a very laid back it will happen when it happens kind of guy and I'm not ?


----------



## Jannah K

I m sorry Lemeley ...I was so sure u r having bfp....how long was your cycle????
Rainbow are you done af???
I m not breastfeeding. ..I think the pigmentation from pregnancy and feeding came off....weird!!!
Cd6 ....a week to start checking opks lol....
I started working out too...
I m going to try SMEP this cycle, evening primrose, pre seed, opks and working out...
What are your plans girls???
Lucy...I don't tell.my oh either. ..tbh..it's not guys department. ..you should just ask him to bd every other day and once you get opk everyday...but rem it takes only one sperm. ...I just know my oh schedule so I try to work around him and my opks and if he isn't up for it, I dont throw tantrum as this way I can squeeze bd next day instead of being upset at each other...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Yes af ended about a day or two ago and was able to get some bd in , hopefully that was enough if we don't get to squeeze in any more bd 

And yea that is weird!! I've heard that happen to other ladies too lol


----------



## lemely

Thanks everyone, my cycle was 32 days which is really good for me so at least theres one positive :thumbup: having a very weird AF though cervix is high and quite light with lots of cm which is unusual for me but imagine it will bet heavier today.

I got my microscope of ebay lucy. You can get them off amazon too.

I dont think my husband really knows how much I track :winkwink: he probably thinks I just get a bit horny once a month.

What is SMEP jannah?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Lemely- Sperm meets egg plan I believe :)


----------



## lemely

Ah ive had that on my kindle for a while I should have a proper look :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

lol no worries :)


----------



## Jannah K

You are rt rainbow...basically bd every other day starting cd8...opks everyday starting cd10..n 3 days in a row when opk positive skip a day and one more bd...
Let's see if little munchkin let's me get bd done even once lol 
When do you ovulate rainbow. ..since u just finished af and did bd too...you must have shirt cycles plus I very early...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Goodluck Hun!! :) 
I ovulate right after af ends


----------



## lemely

Okay just sorted out my pill pot for this month. Im concerned that I have too much oestrogen post ovulation which would mean that even If I did implant he would get washed out. So im going to add b vitamins which help and progesterone cream after O.

So I have:
Evening primrose twice a day until O
Agnus castus twice a day until O
B vitamin mix once a day
Folic Acid once a day
Progesterone cream after O

Im going to check ferning every day and run OPKs once I see increase or CD 14 onwards (usually O about 18). Going to also try SMEP.

Maybe a little excessive :blush: but I really want this and I dont want to have to wait years this time.


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck rainbow!!
Yay!! Lemeley great plan....SMEP is tiring but it guarantees you don't miss the eggy...how do you know you got high oestrogen?
how does progesterone cream work?
Cd6...will start bd every other day starting cd11 (friday)..opks should arrive in a week too...
I got pre seed already. .I take pre natal vitamins...never stopped them!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thanks girl!!! Goodluck to you too! I hear great things about preseed :)


----------



## Jannah K

Lemeley how do you confirm that you ooed?
The only way to confirm o is through charting...isn't it?


----------



## lemely

I was suspicious that I had high oestrogen bcause of symptoms related to it such as migraines when I ovulate, bad PMS, back pains and heavy periods and short LP. And with the ferning this month during TWW im now pretty sure. 
Progesterone balances out the oestrogen you apply cream to your wrists where skin is thin and can be absorbed quickly into bloodstream also B6 keeps oestrogen in check too.
Yea I think the only way you can know you O'd 100% is temping but its just not possible if you dont get a solid sleep in. Im just going to use OPK and fern to confirm though because if both HCG and Oestrogen rise its pretty likely to happen.
I have got some preseed but sorry if tmi but I find it just makes things far too wet and slippery and OH doesnt like it :blush:


----------



## lucy_smith

I think I'm out :( 

Feeling cramps on and off today like af is about to start any minute :( 
Not feeling very hopeful just now


----------



## lemely

Ahhh I am having real trouble with BNB today. Cant see any posts :cry: but I can write a post weirdly. Having a horrible AF, and to top it all Eli was up from 12-6am last night as he jist cut his 1st tooth. Ive had 2 hours sleep and cant even occupy myself with BNB :growlmad: 
Hope you are all having a better day and fingers crossed for you Lucy I hope she doesnt arrive :dust: (got an email with ur post but none since so hope I havent missed an update)


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girls
Hope u r all well
Sorry lucy...I still hope af stays away
I m having rough time with ds too..he is super clingy..doesn't sleep more than 15min on his own ...he looks for me in sleep and if no me he gets up...like yday I was thinking to start bd but offcourse ds didn't let us. ..had fone interview today and ds was crying in background..than went to get eye brows threading and ds was crying in background...have to cook but ds by my leg...need to study but ds just not giving me a moment to breath. ...
I hope this is just a phase for ds...I m getting nervous about bd this mth as I just find it difficult to work with clingy ds and oh who doesn't make bd priority. ..
I have in person job interview in the morning...I m trying to negotiate to work half day from home so ds is not neglected....let's see!!
You are rt about pre seed lemeley...try to cut down on the amount and that might help...
Hope tom is a better day!!


----------



## lucy_smith

Hope you both have better days today! 
Af hasn't arrived! 
But still feel like it could any minute!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

FX lucy!!! I hope af stays away :)

Jannah- My son goes through that stage as well, at one point he was super clingy and couldn't really get anything done. Couldn't even shower without him crying, couldn't put him down, so I could eat, or put him in his play pen so I could have a little break lol. It doesn't last forever :) Oh and goodluck on the interview!

lemely- do you use midol or anything to help with cramping?


As for me I have been cramping ever since af ended pretty much. and Last night had a dream that I got 2 lines on a preg test , pink dye. And then my brothers dog had a litter of puppies and for some weird reason they were in like a indoor pool type thing just chillin lol. really hoping we caught the egg this month!


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girlie
Hru?
Lucy-did you end up having af?
hru doing lemely? 
Rainbow -that sounds promising. ..when are you testing? ?
I got pre seed and opks in mail today. I am thinking to start opk cd13(weekend) and bd every other day starting thus weekend...interview went well... i dont know iF i can sTay away from ds... ..interesting day today: ds woke up as soon as I got up to get ready and wouldn't sleep ..he usually sleeps till 10ish but today was up at 6ish...I ended up leaving ds with oh...on way ds called me from oh fone...he is just 10mos but he saw my pic and pressed! !!I got home 3hrs later and oh had called in as his back acted up...ds didn't sleep since I left, didn't drink milk or eat anything from oh, didn't get diaper change either...as soon as I entered home ds came crawling to me and kissed me soo much. ..it was emotional! ! I have never left him with anyone!...anyways than I did diaper change,fed him and he slept in a minute for 3hrs straight..I took a nap too and we both cuddled! !!
it's just amazing how ds is super attached to me....I keep going through the phase where u can't eat, shower, use washroom...I keep walking in my pj's all day...I cant even work out as ds is holding onto my legs lol...I know once he has a sibling, he will have company and he ll get independent so I m cherishing each day with him...
Really hoping for bfp this mth !!


----------



## lucy_smith

Rsinbow, this sounds promising! When are u going to start testing? When is af due? 

Jannah hope your interview went ok!keep us posted! 

Lemely how are u getting on? Hope b&b is working again

Af hasn't arrived yet!! So I guess I'm still in the waiting game!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thanks girls!!! Ill be testing around the 25th if my period comes on the same day it did last cycle it should be here on the 28th

Jannah- aww :) yea I feel you! Ive been thinking about it too and definitely gonna cherish those moments as well. FX for your bfp this month!

Lucy- stay away af!!!


----------



## lucy_smith

Tmi! Just had the tiniest bit of blood when I wiped, praying af isn't about to start :( 
But keeping on the positive, I had spotting when I fell pregnant with dd when my period was due so just hoping the same this time! 
Testing in the morning if af doesn't appear! Fingers crossed!


----------



## lemely

Yay im back, was very weird that it wasnt working.

We now have 2 teeth and the angry baby is back to a little angel. 

First day back at work tomorrow :nope: its going to be so weird being apart from him for 10 hours :cry:

I hope af stays away lucy :dust:

How did the interview go Jannah?


----------



## Jannah K

Lucy I hope af stay away!!
Rainbow counting down to 25th:)
lemely good luck...who will look after your baby?
I have had 4 interviews this week with 4 diff organizations....2 of them offered me during pregnancy which declined back than...
I don't know how I will leave ds at daycare...2hrs away from him yday was chaotic...but if anything, it will be healthy for both of us as we don't see anyone all week..it could be his playtime and me working will be brain stimulating..I have to convince oh still...
I m hoping bfp this month though...let's see!


----------



## lemely

Hope you get somewhere Janmah,

My OH is self employed so he can work his business around us which is handy so he will have him. Im only goiing back 1 day every 2 weeks until Eli is 8 months then will be 2 days a week. Tbh only going back to the company because uf I do fall pregnant again want to be entitled to maternity pay but will change companies after the second baby. I am under paid for my qualifications and I am specialised in aircraft related tax so theres work out there for me. We said we will give it another few months then if we are still stuggling to fall might put it on hold whilst I start a new job amd we relocate to Wales.


----------



## lucy_smith

How does maternity pay work in the uk? If I am on maternity leave now and I got got pregnant, would I still be entitled to it for the 2nd baby? 

Feeling like af is just round the corner, bloating up like a balloon here! goin to go to bed and I can test in the morning :) 

Been very emotional today...... Duno if that's a good sign or not! 

So..... Just wondering what you guys all do in your spare time? Thought it would be nice to know a bit more about each other! :)


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck lemely. .that's great! 
Good luck lucy...fingers cronssed!!
My oh has strict schedule..I m a scientist..doing part time doctorate...would love to work part time to get tuition. Assistance....most Sr jobs and management jobs are full time and requiring ln site...if I continue having gap on my CV than I lose last several yrs of my hard work...
My spare time...I take classes for my doctorate. ..take ds to playgroups...workout. ...clean....would like to pick up a baking hobby or something but don't have such time with clingy ds....now a days I m also learning arabic and some programming ...I couldn't do much during pregnancy due to foggy mind...
What about u ladies? Oh really dunt want me to put ds at daycare or work...he is like we r trying fir baby 2 but tbh I stopped living life trying for no 1...I dunt want to make same mistake again...
Let's see how this month unfoldz...
I miss canada. ..they have 1yr maternity leave...my family is there...states get like 3weeks and unpaid...plus in laws here 10min away but hardly visit so can't ask them to help....


----------



## lemely

Oooh let us know lucy,

In the UK you can even start maternity for the second baby before returning for the 1st one and you are entitled to your usual 39weeks stat maternity. Thats why its not worth me changing becuase if I do you have to be with a new company 20 weeks before you fall pregnant to be entitled to maternity.

My passion in life is cars and motorbikes. I spend most my free time wither fixing cars, buying cars or driving lol. The motorbikes have gone on hold whilst LO is small but even the other day I could hear my bike calling from the garage :blush: I do a lot of offroading too and next month were going to wales for LOs first offroading holiday. (Unless I fall pregnant this month then it will be a reading holiday for me :winkwink: )
What do you do Lucy and whereabouts in the UK u from? Im in essex x


----------



## lucy_smith

Well ..... Af turned up last night! :( 
Totally gutted .....
But on to the next cycle I guess! 
Cd1 here we go again!


----------



## lemely

Ah sorry lucy,

Told my OH i want to stop trying after next 2 cycles cos ai want to concentrate on buying a house and relocating instead but he said he wants to give it another 4 :saywhat: i thought he wasnt that bothered but obviously is.

What cd u on jannah and are u finding cm is any better?


----------



## lemely

Okay heres my weeks microscopes 

https://s649.photobucket.com/user/michelle_baker3/slideshow/Ferning%20microscope


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck lemely. .good to have OH on board...
No cm yet..drinking alot of water too..cd11 today...opk- fir today. ..ll start bd from this weekend...o is more than a week away!!!...
Any wkd plans?


----------



## Jannah K

Sorry lucy af showed up...:(
What do you do at your spare time?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Goodluck ladies :)

Sorry af got you Lucy :hugs:

Having pain in cervix and ovary cramping this morning, also notice a increase in cm


----------



## Jannah K

A week for your testing rainbow:) a week for my o...going to start bd this weekend hopefully if ds let us lol
How r u all?
What are the plans for valentine's day??


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I know I am so excited!!! FX!! And I hope you are able to get some bd in. I know how that can be lol xx

Absolutely nothing lol, what about you?


----------



## lemely

I went to london on friday, had a champagne evening on a barge at canary wharf. It was soo lovely and nice to get all glammed up :winkwink: 
Had my first reflexololgy session yesterday. 
My car blew up last nigh so got a whole day trying to fix it ahead of me :nope:


----------



## Jannah K

Hi ladies no SMEP for me this month...I don't even know if I ll be able to BD ...OH back acted up a week ago and due to that he is refusing to bd saying his back hurts....
Going to take ds to circus today...
Tomorrow morning got an interview 
And that's about it:)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

lemely- That sounds fun! Never been to London before but looks really nice on pictures and movies lol. But sorry to hear about your car! 

Jannah- Hoping that you can atleast get a few days in xx The circus sounds fun!! Congrats on the interview and I hope dh gets well soon! x

Bought some cheapies yesterday! (Cant remember if I posted that on here already lol so if did just ignore it haha) Stronger AF cramps and boobs look fuller, bloating on and off


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck raimbow..sounds very promising!!
I am.anxiously waiting for positive opk....I m thinking to start testing twice a day cd17onwards so I don't miss the surge. ...
How are you lucy and lemeley? Lemeley when is o?
I am dreading ttc this month due to OH bad back...hoping to bd atleast once during fertile period but offcourse I m turning 35 and one time might not be enough..oh well!!
Interview went well..now waiting 2weeks to hear from them lol...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you so much! :) What ovulation predictors do you use? They have super cheap ones on Amazon that come in packs. That why you can test every day and still have some left over depending on how many you would need/want/use. :) I hope his back gets better and that you guys get your bfp <3
Goodluck, I hope you get it !!


----------



## lemely

Hey ladies, i use amazon opks.
Im cd 11 and usually ovulate on cd15-21 (its really quite random) 

Feeling really rubbish this month, no idea why :wacko:

Ive upped my peppermint tea intake too cos I heard it could help (especially for girl swaying jannah) and makes sense cos i was addicted to peppermint and licourice tea in the 2 months before I concieved last time but once I got pregnant I really went off it. 

When are you testing rainbow?


----------



## lucy_smith

Lemely - sounds like you had a lovely weekend!! 

Jannah - hope your ohs back is better soon! Got my fingers crossed for you!

Rainbow- not too long now till you test! 

Sorry I've not been on for a while! My lo hasn't been very well :( but feeling better now ! 

I've just ordered opks........ A little nervous! Haha


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Lemley- I hope you feel better and nice!!!! That's where I got my pregnancy tests from haha. And I'm testing on the 25th :)

Lucy- I know I'm so anxious and excited haha and yay!!! I only used opks once and it was a cycle I didn't even bd on lol fail

Not to long ago when I used the bathroom I had really super thick stretchy cm that was light brown in color. Was only their for one wipe and then nothing. only noticed it because I was looking for it lol.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I started having brownish/pinkish streaks in my cm today and now its like all like really like light brown/pink. its not blood though just slimy cm. fx!!


----------



## Jannah K

Hello ladies
Lemely...I ll look into peppermint tea...
Wow you are just behind me by few days...I m cd14 today waiting for o...
With that said when do you check for lh surge? Fmu? I have been doing that and see not much happening which Is concerning as according to FF, my fertile window starts on cd17 so I should see increasing opk...I read to collect sample 10am -8pm..2pm being best and not to drink 2hrs prior...so I ll test tom at 2pm..lol...
Rainbow I have my opk from amazon...clinic guard is the name. .purchased it first time thru amazon. ..
Your symptoms sound promising...you should test in 48 hrs incase brown cm etc is implantation. ..fx!!
Lucy..hru? How is baby? Yay! This cycle we all got opks lol


----------



## RainbowBaby13

That's the brand I bought :) lol thanks girl! Test wont be here until the 19-24 so wont be able to test earlier unless I go to the store and I don't really see me doing that in the next two days :dohh: funny thing is I went to the store like last week I believe and was gonna get a test but didn't haha. But I'm sooooo excited 

Now I'm having some cramping and had pulling sensation in my left ovary. Also that ive been getting sleepy around the same time I put lo down for his nap and take his naps with him. 

Not to much help when it comes to opks but good luck hun!

I'm tired so I'm going to call it a night and watch Netflix till I fall asleep lol. Night ladies <3


----------



## Jannah K

Hi ladies
I need suggestion 
I tested opk 5pm today and still don't see 2nd line. .according to FF fertile window start tom...do opk usually get positive just day before ovulation and not necessary giving you early window?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

don't know much about opks but I know that they get darker the closer you get to o


----------



## lucy_smith

Rainbow- that sounds promising!!! Hoping it's implantation for you! When are u goin to test.... Excited!! :) 

Jannah- I don't really know much about opks but I think I read somewhere that you ovulate 24 -48 hours after you get the surge.... Not sure if that's true or not 

My opks re suppose to be delivered today!!!!! So we will see :)

My little one is much better..... But think we need to do some sort of sleep training.... It's just getting worse! She's been up half the night again! It's been like this for like 6 weeks or more, she was sleeping through the night but not any more. She isn't hungry so it's not like tht is the reason..... Have any of you done any sleep training ? Or looked into it?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thanks girl! I'm testing on the 21st but if my ics come tmr I might test tmr! :) 

Yay for your opks coming in!!!! 

And I do sleep training somewhat with ds but its more so on his natural sleep pattern


----------



## lucy_smith

Oohhhh! Hope your test come soon! 

My test came and it said to test one a day from day 6. I'm on day 7, and I figured I would test every day for a month or two so I definatly know when I ovulate, so I don't miss it. But the test came up with a faint line, I know that on the pack a faint line is a negative. So this test is negative but I didn't expect to see anything and then I would see a little line closer to ovulation! ? Is this not the case?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

thanks girly!!! I'm not really expecting to see much being that in may be too early??? 

And yes I believe that's how they work, when I did with mine the lines kept getting darker and darker then after o they got fainter. fx for you!!


----------



## lemely

I'm having a weird opk month too Jannah usually they get slowly darker up to O but nothing so far even though I've got partial ferning :wacko:


----------



## Jannah K

Little frustrated rt now...
Opks not getting darker
Oh not doing randomn bd just to cover basis. .he rather be on TV n laptop
Ds clingy and I put him in crib to quickly do a bd but now OH timing doesn't match 
I guess this is not my month. ..I m close to giving up:(


----------



## Jannah K

I tried sleep training 7mos but tbh it is alot of work..plus teething, and sickness throws them off...going out in wkd they demand sane routine...
I just cosleeping with ds...much easier...he sleep through and dosent wake up for milk either...
He sleeps 10pm wakes up 10am with one bottle around 8am...naps he takes 2 30min. ..one at 2pm and one at 6pm...I wanted ds to start sleeping early but he isn't ready for that switch:)


----------



## Jannah K

After all the craziness of no o signs and OH backache, not trying this month. I am just getting stressed over it and OH Is not cooperating too...will continue opk and temping to understand my cycle...
Good luck to you all


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I'm sorry jannah!! :hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

I need to get these cycle short somehow lol
Lemeley Did you get positive opk??
Rainbow did you test?? Is your cycle pretty regular...you didn't use opk...how you know you ovulated??
Lucy: how is baby doing?
no positive opk yet cd20...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I did! Bfn! 

Here's what i posted on the other thread to lazy to re type it lol 


"Tested yesterday late afternoon and then this morning with fmu. Ugly bfn of course lol but wasn't too shocked being that it's still early. I don't feel out at all but I used up all my tests that I bought from Walmart yesterday lol. Now just waiting on my IC's and the frer tests I bought today. No more tests for me until the 25th. Will keep you all posted."


----------



## lamago

So for the no go Janna! Im 13 DPO and got BFN this am. Now just waiting for AF. sigh


----------



## Jannah K

Cd21. .clinic guard didn't pick anything since cd12...I have 2-3 times daily
I m temping but it isn't reliable as I wake up tio many times at night ...temping didn't confirm o yet either...
Not sure how long to keep testing opk...


----------



## Jannah K

Got my positive opk at noon on FRER..cheapie still showing negative....
I did bd this morning not realizing I might get my lh surge...not sure if we can do more due to OH back...but good news is I got the lh surge cd22:) I finished like 30 strips and they never showed any progression...FRER showed progression rt away!


----------



## lucy_smith

How's everyone getting on? ?

Glad you got a pos opk jannah! 
Any bfps yet rainbow? 
Lamago? 

Just waiting for a pos opk which should happen within the next 5 days or so.... Fingers crossed!


----------



## lucy_smith

........... Took my opk today and the line is fainter than it's ever been? Is it normal for it to get fainter just before you expect to get a positive?


----------



## Jannah K

Yes it's normal 
Do opk same everyday...make sure no water 2hrs before. .
As you get closer to when you think you o, start doing 2 times 
Best times are noon-2pm and 8pm-10PM.
Good luck!
Anyone done charting before? 
I had 0.1 deg F increase this am...does it mean anything in terms of confirming o?


----------



## Jannah K

I had lh surge yday at noon..I tested today at 1pm..I still have surge..temperature was 0.1deg F rise this AM...loads of cm but it's not ewcm..it's egg white but breakable...since I bd yday..do you think I need to bd again today-it will be tough to get OH on board today...
Been having cramps/twingea on left since last night....I think my body is just trying to o...
Other than that nothing much on my end...I dunno if my af will be 14 days later or if my lp got short ...let's see


----------



## Jannah K

Lemeley hru? ?


----------



## lucy_smith

Took an opk at 12 and it was the darkest I've seen! Almost as dark as the test line.... Then took one at 8 and it's pale again...... Do you think that was the positive?


----------



## Jannah K

Yay congrats! !!yes:)


----------



## lucy_smith

We bd last night..... So don't know if I will be able to persuade oh again tonight :( he doesn't have a high sex drive :/ 
Am I basicaly just to try and bd as much as possible over the next 2-3 days? 
And how do I know exactly when I ovulate? When can I count 1dpo?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy 
The only way to ensure o is by temping...r u temping?
Did u bd before lh surge? My oh doesn't have high sex drive either..it really stresses me out during ttc time as timing is everything and I can't work around his mood and clingy ds...lol
You have basically 6 days of fertile window...3 before LH surge and 3 after LH surge...remember it takes one sperm only..so don't stress:) if you can do one tomorrow :)
I was able to do 2 times before LH surge and 1 time after surge. ..tbh ppl get preggo even from 1 bd session...
You usually o 12-36hrs after surge...I oed after 36hrs as I had cramping, wet cm, and than temp rise...
Good luck:) we are both close to countdowns lol
I m 1dpo today:)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Hey ladies so I'm having the worst luck with these tests. Keep thinking I'm seeing lines even some with color but every time they get tweaked one person would say she would see something, then I took another one and some one else said indent so what the heck?? So I'm getting conflicting answers and its so frustrating and disappointing. And on top of that I started having pink spotting a couple days ago , then again today right after testing.. and then of course a not pregnant on a digi :cry: not sure if I'm still spotting because I haven't used the bathroom after that yet so sigh... gonna hold off until the 28th now. Tired of seeing bfns


----------



## Jannah K

Aww luv
I m sorry
When is af due?
Maybe u r having implantation???
U r in it till af:) hang in there! !


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thanks girly :hugs: Af should be here on the 28th. Maybe? but I also had brown ewcm spotting on the 16th. so I'm really confused? Maybe I ovulated super late but then it wouldn't make since for me to have symptoms because we dtd no where near the 16th. Idk lol just trying to make sense of it all


----------



## Jannah K

I m in love with temping...
So when I had ewcm, cramping, feeling achy...I was ovulating...n temping confirmed it....plus I oed super late cd23...I also learned that I ovulate 36hrs hr after LH surge...
Maybe next cycle try temping?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

yay!!!!

And I don't think temping will work for me because ill probably forget lol.


----------



## Jannah K

I usually leave thermometer under pillow and when ds wake up for milk AM..I check temp and than reach out to him lol


----------



## Jannah K

Hi hru all
I m 5dpo and nothing unusual lol
Lemeley. .you doing okay? Haven't seen a msg from you for a while...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

good idea!!! lol 

keeping my fx for you girl!


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm not temping as I'm currently up with lo every night unfortunately :( 

How are you rainbow? 
I managed to bd the night before pos opk and the night of opk. Do you think that is enough? 
I am now 5 days since pos opk and feel like af is about to come? Strange? :/ 

11 days till af is due!


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy
I m 6dpo...8 days to af:)
Yes, your timing was perfect:)...only way to confirm o is through temping...
I am currently fighting a cold but for some reason tummy has weird sensations...
Other than that just busy with DS...can't wait for winter to be over!!


----------



## lucy_smith

Just over a week left for you! Excited! 
If my lo sleeps till 5 then wakes up can I take my temp then? What kind of thermometer do you use? 
Wiered sensations? In what way? 
My lower tummy feels tender.... Strange 

I know! So looking foreword to have a nice wall with the dogs instead of it raining and windy


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy
As long as you have 3h of undisturbed sleep, you can take temp...mine is any where 5am to 10am...
I bought a thermometer from CVS...anything that can give you .0 reading...

I felt like alot of pressure on my c section scar n twinges on left yday...dunno if it was coz I had fever etc..I was very weepy too maybe coz i wasnt well....today I had some leaking from one breast -weird!!! Ds was kissing my tumm6y too last night..he never does that...not going to over analyze...
Hru feeling?


----------



## lucy_smith

Think I might temp next month if I don't get my bfp this time! 

Hope these are all good signs for you!! 
I am soooo bloated! I look 4 months pregnant! And I'm constantly thirsty today...feeling tired in the evening too last night and tonight. 

I'm not reading anything into these though sai didn't think I would have any signs do soon x
How you feeling today ?

Lemely & rainbow, how are you?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Checking in! Thanks Lucy for asking! :) I'm doing good busy with work and trying to lose weight lol. How are you guys?

I hope you all get your bfps this cycle! <3


----------



## lucy_smith

Did af appear rainbow? 

I hate the 2 week wait..... Sooo much! 
I feel like I don't want to make plans for anything incase I fall pregnant but I don't want to spend the next whoever knows how long not doing anything if that makes sence? Anyone else feel the same? X


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy
I m still sick...no voice n chest congestion..DS is teething and also sick like me
My Temps dropping since yday cd32 today...thinking af ll show up early although 14day luteal.phase is Wednesday...just 9dpo today 
Alot of stitch type pain on left yday. ..this morning felt like af is here but nothing....
Other than that nothing much my end...:)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Sadly she did :( and still here!! :/

And yes that makes perfect sense! Goodluck ladies xxx


----------



## lucy_smith

Are you feeling any better jannah ? Have you tested yet? Not long now till Wednesday! You had any signs? 
I'm still feeling thirsty and bloated, kind of off my food today, just don't know what I want to eat lol 
Maybe I'm just coming down with something! 
When are you due to ovulate rainbow?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy 
My voice isn't back yet. ..my temp dropped today so af should show up before wed...ds got fever, runny nose, cough, teething, fussy...
I tested middle of day yday with cheapie..it was neg..didn't hold pee etc..if no af by Thursday than will test using FRER...
When r u testing? When is af?
Where r u lemeley?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy
13dpo
Still waiting for af...

Hru


----------



## Jannah K

I m out ladies..started brown spotting....chances r af ll start full flow once I wakeup


----------



## lucy_smith

Sorry jannah! Hoping this next cycle is the one :) 
Af due on Saturday, I'm out of town for a few days so will be back on Friday night and will test sat morning.... I'm currently trying to hold so I can take a test just now.... 3 days early? What's the chances? X


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy
Good luck
How long is your lp?I usually prefer waiting till after day af is due...I just have one test at home lol. ...how soon did u find out with your first one?
Onto my 4th cycle. ..can't believe it's taking long...I thought after #1, this ll be easy. ...or I wouldn't mind oops surprise bfp lol


----------



## lucy_smith

I took a test a few days ago, in was negative, well..... I thought I seen a faint something but I I think my eyes where playing tricks as the 'line' disapeared! 
So af is due today! 
No sign yet, going to test tomorrow morning if it doesn't turn up by then as I only have 1 test! I didn't fin out till 6-7 weeks as I had what I thought was my period, turn out it was implantation bleeding ! 

How Long did it take for you to concieve your first?


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm now 1 day late and took a test and it's a bfn.... :( 
Just waiting for af to turn up now! 
Feeling really deflated :(


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy
It took me 12mos to conceive no 1. Wat abt u?
Good luck..no af is a good sign!!!


----------



## lucy_smith

I was 2 years of ntnp, before my first, desperate to not let it be that Long between them! 
Still no af, little spotting when I wiped yesterday morning and the same this morning.... Strange :/ but I'm not put of tests! Will order some tonight but I feel like I'm out again this month anyway x


----------



## lucy_smith

And af has started! ..... Feel so upset, why does ttc feel like such a roller coaster of emotions.... I am just so desperate to have a close age gap between my kids and I'm feeling like I can't even give my daughter that!


----------



## Jannah K

I m so sorry lucy!!
How old is your daughter? How old r u? How many cycles since u have been trying baby no 2? How long did it take for DD?

My ds is turning 1yr old in 3weeks..I m turning 34 in august...really wanna conceieve soon...onto my 4th cycle....! Took me an yr to conceieve no 1...

I started workin out today hoping it helps with conceiving....


----------



## lucy_smith

My daughter is 6 months old, I'm 24 but I also have endometriosis.we haven't been using contraception since she was born but that my 3rd proper cycle. 
I'm just hoping I'm not going to e another 2 years like my dd ...

Think I need to have a sit down talk with oh tonight, hopefully try and get him on board with bd 'ing more often :/ we will see!


----------



## lucy_smith

And what happened to this super fertile phase after you have a baby......
Was hoping to make use of that!


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy
U r atleast young and ds is very young too...I feel so old and jusr want to finish family...ttc just kills the excitement! !
I want to go back to my profession in next 2yrs so really wanna finish family...
Dunno why ppl say fertility is high rt after:(


----------



## Jannah K

Hi girlies,
How are you???


----------



## lucy_smith

Hey, sorry not been on in a while, how are u? I'm good thanks :) think I'm gunna be out this month as we have family staying so feels like we can't bd while they are staying :(


----------



## lucy_smith

Feeling hopefull this month........ Bd on cd 12,14,16,18 & 20!! And have a 30-32 day cycle so hoping I've done enough! 

How are you girls getting on?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy
Sorry to not msg sooner
My ds turned 1 yday so was busy with bday preps...
I dunno when and if I oed since I had 5 days of positive opk..didn't continue testing..
Good luck.. that's alot of bd! When did you o??


----------



## lucy_smith

Well..... After all that bd ing, af turned up on calender day 32! :( 
What the **** am I doing wrong? :(


----------



## Jannah K

Hi Lucy 
Hru ..sorry to not reply sooner...I was trying not to obsess this cycle 

Igot positive opk today cd17...bd cd 15 and ll do tonight and maybe tomorrow. ..let's see...5mths of ttc n still no pregnancy. ..


----------



## sheebee82

Hi Ladies!

I know this thread has been up and running but was wondering if you all mind if I join in?!? 

TTC#2, DD will be 1 year old in 2 weeks. Still breastfeeding which means my cycle is all over the place... last one was over 55 days! 
CD 12 today, will be using CM, Ferning microscope, OPKs and FF charting.

!!Baby dust all around!!


----------



## lemely

So sorry I havent been here for ages ladies ive had a crazy time. We tried up until Eli was diagnosed with ocular albinism at 8 months old (google or facebook eyesight4eli for more info) then we were told if we wanted anymore children we should have ivf as the chance of our next baby having the same condition is 1 in 4 chance (it only affects biys and theres a 50% chance they will have it.) well this month ive been using OPKs as a birth control (i dont like to use hormones) well we only dd once 5 days after my positive opk. Well even 2 days after my husband said im sure youre pregnant, i just laughed. Well at 11 dpo i took a test and omg a very very faint positive! So Eli is now 9.5 months so we are going to be the proud parents of 2 under 2! Im terrified but exited and im hoping we find out its a girl so i dont have to stress about ocular albinism :wacko:
So i just wanted to give you ladies hope that it only takes once :happydance:
Here are my tests 11dpo, 12dpo, 13dpo going down 
And lots of baby dust for you all :dust:

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/michelle_baker3/image_zpsa6ksmgog.jpeg


----------



## Jannah K

Hi lemely 
So gud to hear from u
How is Eli now?
Congrats on bfp...it is amazing how it all works out!!!
I had bfp this past cycle but ended in early miscarraige...started working but resigned as ds kept getting sick at daycare...
How is job?
Keep us posted!


----------



## Jannah K

Hi sheebee
How is going??
My ds is 15months and i finally had bfp but it was chemical....my dream to have 2 under2 wont be happening afterall..I m sure God has better plans...
What are u upto?

TE=sheebee82;37461650]Hi Ladies!

I know this thread has been up and running but was wondering if you all mind if I join in?!? 

TTC#2, DD will be 1 year old in 2 weeks. Still breastfeeding which means my cycle is all over the place... last one was over 55 days! 
CD 12 today, will be using CM, Ferning microscope, OPKs and FF charting.

!!Baby dust all around!![/QUOTE]


----------



## lucy_smith

Congrats lemely! :) 
Sort to hear that jannah! 
Nice to hear fro you sheebee! 

I'm just starting my tww! 
First month using cbfm! 
Was worried I wouldn't get a peak! But that's me got my two peak days and now in the tww


----------



## lemely

Quick update ladies, i hope you are all doing well. 
Im now 27 weeks :happydance: 
Eli is struggling bless him, his eyesight is deteriorating sadly but he is coping very well. If you are interested you can follow us on face book at https://www.facebook.com/eyesight4eli

We are already talking about 3 under 3 :blush:

:babydust: to all you ladies xxx


----------

